# Symboles de clavier



## Miss Moneypenny (16 Août 2006)

Ou puis je trouver des petits symboles a partir de mon clavier Mac (etoiles, coeurs, croix...). Quelles sont les combinaisons clavier pour les obtenir quoi?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## plovemax (16 Août 2006)

bonjour
Cliques sur le drapeau dans la barre de menu
-> ouvrir international
S&#233;lectionner le bouton palette visualiseur de clavier.
Recliques sur le m&#234;me drapeau tu as maintenant
-> afficher visualiseur de clavier
Tu peux maintenant tester toutes le combinaisons que tu veux...


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Août 2006)

salut,

le plus simple est d'aller dans les preferences sytemes puis international et à activer afficher la palette de caractere et visualiseur clavier et l'afficher dans la barre de menu comme cela tu y acccede facilement


----------

